# HSQL Admin



## fr3ak4l (20. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade an ner Applikation und möchte HSQL verwenden. Ich bin mit MySQL und MSSQL vertraut und frage mich, ob es ein AdministrationsTool gibt, mit welchem ich HSQL Administrieren kann, sprich Tabellen anlegen usw.

Habe diverse PlugIns für eclipse gefunden (Quantum DB, Database development, usw), mit denen ich aber keine tabellen anlegen kann.

Und wiso schreiben immer alle Tools in die conifg : hsqldb.default_table_type=MEMORY
Ich will aber Text, sonst sind doch die Daten bei jedem neustart wieder weg, oder

Am bessten währe irgend ein Tool ala phpMyAdmin oder so.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Grüsse
fr3ak4l


----------



## fr3ak4l (21. November 2007)

hmmmm, kennt niemand so ein Tool?


----------



## torax13 (21. November 2007)

```
java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.util.DatabaseManagerSwing
```

Schau mal auf [1] nach, da ist noch ne Menge an nützlicher Info.

[1] http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch01.html

Gruß


----------

